# Duke Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

National Champions once again.:cheers:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wowwww.thats my team..Liked them since Christian laettner days..so no bandwagon jumpin for me...Man props to butler though they played a great game


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok u guys I'm lost what are we talking about?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

well I have no idea what your talking about,
butttt congrats anyway lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Czar said:


> wowwww.thats my team..Liked them since Christian laettner days..so no bandwagon jumpin for me...Man props to butler though they played a great game


Butler played one heck of a game. Any time Duke pulled ahead they would catch back up. They played good defense, and they almost hit that half court shot at the end to win the game, had me on the edge



kg420 said:


> Ok u guys I'm lost what are we talking about?


College Basketball Game



Nizmosmommy said:


> well I have no idea what your talking about,
> butttt congrats anyway lol


College Basketball Game


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea that last second shot was very close...i think my heart stoped while the ball was in the air lol cause it looked like it was good....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh ok LMAO. You guys watch college basket ball lol. Isn't real basket ball on?
 Just kiddin guys.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BOO! I hate Duke!I was hoping they would lose.I would route for any other team in the world against Dook.Even communist China


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> BOO! I hate Duke!I was hoping they would lose.I would route for any other team in the world against Dook.Even communist China


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

If you like poor sportsmanship and racism Duke is a perfect fit for you. From back when Laitner(sp?) stepped on that dudes chest to the d-bag coach K, I can't stand these guys,GO UCONN and F Duke. bahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> If you like poor sportsmanship and racism Duke is a perfect fit for you. From back when Laitner(sp?) stepped on that dudes chest to the d-bag coach K, I can't stand these guys,GO UCONN and F Duke. bahahaha


:rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

dixieland said:


> BOO! I hate Duke!I was hoping they would lose.I would route for any other team in the world against Dook.Even communist China





APBTHAUS said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> If you like poor sportsmanship and racism Duke is a perfect fit for you. From back when Laitner(sp?) stepped on that dudes chest to the d-bag coach K, I can't stand these guys,GO UCONN and F Duke. bahahaha


Can't hate on greatness. But you can hate on sorry teams, what did Uconn do this year? Besides lose a bunch of games. ya'll did make it to the N.I.T(Not In Tournment), but lost. Ya'll did loose to Duke aswell.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

*grabs popcorn and sits in corner*


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> Can't hate on greatness. But you can hate on sorry teams, what did Uconn do this year? Besides lose a bunch of games. ya'll did make it to the N.I.T(Not In Tournment), but lost. Ya'll did loose to Duke aswell.


Well for starters the Uconn women have won 74 straight games so far, so hmmm.... that's like two years of NEVER getting beat by ANYBODY including Duke. So THAT'S what Uconn has done this year as well as years past.

The men sucked plain and simple this year.

I hope for your sake you don't go on about they're just woman so who cares because I'm sure there will be some unhappy women on here if you do.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> Well for starters the Uconn women have won 74 straight games so far, so hmmm.... that's like two years of NEVER getting beat by ANYBODY including Duke. So THAT'S what Uconn has done this year as well as years past.
> 
> The men sucked plain and simple this year.
> 
> I hope for your sake you don't go on about they're just woman so who cares because I'm sure there will be some unhappy women on here if you do.


womens basket ball :flush: don't care about that, I'm talking about the Mens tournment, which Uconn was NOT present in. As for the womens team ...........,


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> womens basket ball :flush: don't care about that, I'm talking about the Mens tournment, which Uconn was NOT present in. As for the womens team ...........,


And what did Duke do last year,and the year before,the year before,etc......all the way back to 2001.Huh?What?????
Every team has off years.You can't pull the whole what did your team do this year without looking back at your teams history too.Just sayin


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

dixieland said:


> And what did Duke do last year,and the year before,the year before,etc......all the way back to 2001.Huh?What?????
> Every team has off years.You can't pull the whole what did your team do this year without looking back at your teams history too.Just sayin


Which statistics do you want to look at. yeah we haven't won the national in a while, but do want to look W-L stats back to 1905. Who to do you like again? Besides everyone but Duke. The present is what its about, until some other team knocks Duke off we are the CHAMPS. To all you haters, ya'll get ya'lls chance next year.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

1905,you may have to go back a touch further for Carolina.Seeing how they were the first public university in the country.
Here's a stat for ya.How many Duke players versus Carolina players stayed longer then 4 years in the NBA and had successful careers?

Who's my team?The Tarheels BABY!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> womens basket ball :flush: don't care about that, I'm talking about the Mens tournment, which Uconn was NOT present in. *As for the womens team* ...........,


....They won the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP AGAIN last night. BTW Uconn was the only team to win a Men's and Women's title in the same year, which means that our program is far more solid than yours.:stick:


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

Which team has the most successful players that go to the NBA? Ummm, that would be UCONN.. and if your history goes back to 1905 as a powerhouse division 1 team and you only have 4 national championships.... kinda lame! Go back to the late 80's when Uconn stepped it up to become a powerhouse D1 school... and already 2 national titles...with one of those coming at the hands of DUKE! DUKE = OVER RATED


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Fatadam9 said:


> Which team has the most successful players that go to the NBA? Ummm, that would be UCONN.. and if your history goes back to 1905 as a powerhouse division 1 team and you only have 4 national championships.... kinda lame! Go back to the late 80's when Uconn stepped it up to become a powerhouse D1 school... and already 2 national titles...with one of those coming at the hands of DUKE! DUKE = OVER RATED


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Well said Fatadam9 well said!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

only thing good about uconn is the girls basketball team..OOOOOOOO

DUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKE!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

FDUKE FCOACHK FSINGLER FJJ FJWILL FHURLEY FLAHTNER FGHILL FDICKIEV FTHEMASCOT FTHETOWELBOY FTHELUNCHLADY.................


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh... How's UK doing?

My cousin used to be the wild cat - now he's teaching 2nd grade lol & still does Zooperstars part time...






He's the Harry Canary (tall, yellow, doofy one)


----------

